

Evolution of the Batmobile [infographic] - ubasu
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/serendipity/index.php?/archives/33-Evolution-of-the-Batmobile-Graphic.html

======
lookforipv6
I would never had imagined that Batman had so many different batmobiles. I do
not want to imagine the amount of different gadgets that he has used.

